# Winter almost over and time to clean the roof.... HELP



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi there My wonderful DEthleffs A5810 has lived through a great mild winter over here in stockholm and now that the snow has thawed ofo of the roof i have realised how dirty my supposedly white roof should be. The question i have is how the hell do i clean the roof can i stand my self up there with a sponge on the end of a long pole or???

Any help will be appreciated

Liam


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Liam
A Motorhome is built to be walked on, if it is done cautiously.
What is wrong with a power hose? Or a Jet Spray?

Steve


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

use a power washer with extreme caution!
My method is to use a stepladder and one of those extending brushes. Adjust the brush so you can reach the bucket on the ground. By moving round the 'van in stages you should be able to reach all parts of the roof. I regularly clean my van's roof every month. This way prevents heavy soiling building up.


----------



## materials (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all

This will be the first time that I will be cleaning my new motorhome after the winter as I am starting to get it ready for the up coming adventure, and I see there are a lot of black streaks running down the van and green like mould above the cab, when cleaning last year I found it hard to remove the start of these streaks with a jet wash and elbow grease, has any body have any ideas a good easy way to remove them. Also any ideas as to keep it nice and clean

Peter.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

check your owners hand book the roof of my swift will take a person of 75kg on the rear 2/3rd ie not the overhead 
chapter


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*cleaning roof*

Hi,I always use TFR(traffic film remover)in the water for cleaning,it removes all kinds of stains,grime,mould etc,you can get it at most good car accessory shops,about£20 a gallon,which will last years as you dilllute up to 600:1.I then polish twice a year with MER auto polish,very easy wipe on wipe off,and van always looks like new! cheers Curlyboy


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Just done mine, using Autoglym caravan and motorhome cleaner for the first time and I have to say the results are quite literally astounding. The roof was pretty green all over with algae, hence more of those black streaks down the sides than I've ever seen before.

I sprayed this stuff on then rubbed at it with a soft brush and sponge before rinsing off. The result is that Bessie is back to gleaming white all over, definitely the cleanest in the two years I've had her. Wholeheartedly recommend the stuff, seems to work much better than that Black Streak Remover.


----------



## 111231 (Apr 9, 2008)

An ordinary ladder is what I use, with an old coat tied round the top to stop it scratching the paintwork. Wasn't too impressed with the MER polish myself last year so just bought a Motorhome cleaning and polishing shampoo this year which is brilliant. Those extendable brushes with the hose attachment are very good.


----------



## 108987 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
We use Fenwicks motorhome cleaner to clean the black marks. If the black marks are hard to remove we just put a bit undiluted onto a sponge and it removes them no probs. Make sure you rinse it before it dries though.

To clean the roof we just stand on a ladder and use one of those pads on a long stick. We have also climbed onto the roof and used a sponge but usually clean of a ladder.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*cleaning roof*

Creme cleaner with soft sponge. lots water ,jetter won't clean it always leaves residue.hands and knees job. then wax it . more punishment!!


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

I always kep the roof of the motorhome fairly clean so there is no build up of grime and algea.
We were in the New Forest last Sunday and had a good snow fall. When I got home and looked at the roof from the bedroom window I was pleasantly surprised to see the roof gleaming white with a nice shine to it. 
I can only put this down to the snow picking up any dirt and carrying it away when it slipped off during the thaw.
So, if you waqnt a clean roof with minimum effort looks like you'll have to go, at least. to the Cairngorms to get a good covering of the white stuff!! :lol:


----------

